# Ever wish you could fly?



## Charizard Morph (Dec 29, 2008)

If you could fly what would you do with your superpower?
Wings or no wings?

I would probably just goof off and go everywhere i'd ever wanted. and freak humans out.

Wings, but small enough ones that they could be easily hidden.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 29, 2008)

Every day, I wish I could fly. Just to get ot of here.

Of course I'd have wings. Big, gray/golden-yellow angelic ones. Wouldn't want to hide them. :3


----------



## Flareth (Dec 29, 2008)

It would be sweet. I could explore the world. I'd be cool to have wings. So I'd have those, as well.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 29, 2008)

Every time I'm walking across my school's parking lot to my bus.


----------



## Alxprit (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm scared of heights, so the ability to fly would render that fear useless and I would be HAPPY!

Wings? No. No? No.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Dec 29, 2008)

Of course I can Fly! I'm a Flygon!

Flying would be cool, I think. I'd love to have giant insect wings that I could summon on will... perhaps a more insectoid body to go with it at that time too...


----------



## spaekle (Dec 29, 2008)

That _would_ be pretty badass. It'd be cool to have big awesome wings that I could hide if I wanted, since wings would probably get in the way sometimes. I don't know what I'd really do, though, besides... fly around? I guess I could avoid riding the bus home from school. But getting sucked into a plane wouldn't be very cool. Hmm.


----------



## Ayame (Dec 29, 2008)

No wings, please. (Even if you had wings, how the heck could you fly?)

I'd love to be able to fly.  It would make life about a million times more exciting.


----------



## Philly (Dec 29, 2008)

Hell to the yes!  And big, beautiful wings.  A 20 foot wingspan tip to tip, if you please!  I would want to be able to climb to the top of the tallest buildings and jump off, then spread my grand wings and just glide upward, and flap, flap, flap... And fly to school, to Canada, everywhere!  Oh, fuck yes!  I have dreamed of this for a long time.  As you can see, I would love to fly with wings.  Bird wings, of the purest white, just like Archangel, of the X-Men.


----------



## Darksong (Dec 29, 2008)

I would want wings like a Swellow.

The problem is, I have no idea what I would do with them. D:


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes! Always I have wanted to fly~

Windia is about flying...and chocobos but flying chocobos :)


----------



## Flazeah (Dec 29, 2008)

Nah, I don't really _wish_ I could fly, but it'd be nice to. :3 If I could, then I think I'd want wings that only... sprouted from my back or something when I wanted to fly, so I could just be seen as a normal human; and I'd most likely keep them a secret, unless I wanted to use them for a good reason, like flying to save someone's life or something, and the situation would inevitably reveal the fact that I could fly and had wings to people.

 I'd basically use my wings for fun and try not to let anyone except maybe those close to me know.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 29, 2008)

Yep. I love the idea of flying with feathery wings...=3


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 29, 2008)

I think most people would want to be able to fly; it's one of those weird human things X3

I'd love to have Colette-style wings (as in, from Tales of Symphonia) that can be brought out/put away at will. Plus they're all sparkly and shiny and require a lot less maintainance than feathers :3


----------



## cheesecake (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes, and I would have smaller wings just big enough to support my weight, and I wouldn't have to hide them. They'd also be either a pure white or light pink color. 

But it'd be even more awesome if I was a cat with wings. :)


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes, *sniff*

I want to fly like Iron Man. NO wings.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Dec 29, 2008)

Who _doesn't_ wish they could fly?

I don't want huge wings, though.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes. For a very long time ^___^

I'd like wings like Emilio from Psychic Force. They're made of coloured light and aren't directly attatched to his body. If he is KO'd they retract into his body but I think they can do this anyway. They're not really used to help him fly but his element is Light so it plays into the light = angel thing. 







I'd personally use it to travel about. Get out of here...that sort of thing.


----------



## Alxprit (Dec 29, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I think most people would want to be able to fly; it's one of those weird human things X3


You say that like you're not human.
...Yeah, I'm being a little defensive... OK, that'll be all. I apologize if it sounded mean.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd like big dark-dark-dark-blue wings. That would be fun. And lots and lots of feathers.

I want to be able to fly when I want to. I've dreamed of flying twice in the last three or four days/nights.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 29, 2008)

All the time.

Mostly I think about having no wings, other times big feathered ones.

I'd like to fly by manipulating the wind, to be honest.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 29, 2008)

Never really thought about it. For once in my life I feel normal :3

Might be nice, though; it'd be an entertaining way to get around, though it would put every airline in the world out of business (thank God for all the lazy people). Wings would be cool, but they'd probably get in the way when I'm not using them.


----------



## Jolty (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes I wish I could fly
because then I'd NEVER HAVE TO USE THE BUS AGAIN (: hate the fucking things

also pterodactyl wings would be rad


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Dec 29, 2008)

I sometimes feel like I have invisible dragon wings.I want to be a dragon.I want to fly to indiana and eat cows.


----------



## Eeveelution (Dec 30, 2008)

I'd like retractable wings to use, but still be able to fly without them. I'd fly around the world and use my wings to create tornadoes on the evil side.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 30, 2008)

cheesecake said:


> But it'd be even more awesome if I was a cat with wings. :)


I ALWAYS wished that. It's also my Fursona.


----------



## gaytaurus (Dec 30, 2008)

it has been my one true dream to be able to fly.....

of course with wings. i'd love feathery wings....though i might cause allergies.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Dec 31, 2008)

Pinestar said:


> I sometimes feel like I have invisible dragon wings.I want to be a dragon.I want to fly to indiana and eat cows.


That sounds fun ^^


----------



## Chimera (Dec 31, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I'd love to have Colette-style wings (as in, from Tales of Symphonia) that can be brought out/put away at will. Plus they're all sparkly and shiny and require a lot less maintainance than feathers :3


_This._

Although, for anyone who's played the game, I'd rather have Yggdrasill's wings. Those're _rainbow._ And come with little mini-wings by your hands, which would probably help with balance or something.

Dyna Blade wings would also be rather appealing. So would bat/demon wings~ I'd love wings that attach to your arms, too. Those have always looked really cool, in my opinion.

But I'm not sure how often I'd fly with them. Heights make me dizzy ever since I stupidly went on the stunt tower at King's Dominion. D: (Heights really lose their appeal once you learn what it feels like to fall from really high up.) Mostly I'd just use them to look impressive~


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (Dec 31, 2008)

Ooh, wings would be awesome. I'd want the kind of wings that were really big and feathery.

But then again, I'm afraid of heights, so that might not work.


----------



## nothing to see here (Dec 31, 2008)

Fly? Nah. Especially not with wings... too many extra muscles to get used to using, so it'd probably take years to actually learn how to do it without dropping out of the sky.

Teleporting, on the other hand...


----------

